# what's the best digital camera out there for the money?



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

what's the best deal on digital cameras ?


----------



## Jay Reeves (Jan 26, 2004)

My guess is that you will get a different answer from everyone on the list. You say, "for the money". Do you mean a lot of money or litlle money? Some recent discussion on the dpreview leads me to think that the discontinued Canon G3 could be a contender for a affordable great camera. Folks have posted on that forum that they have picked them up for under $400. Sounds like you will have to be quick to get one though.

here is a discussion about G3's at dpreview http://forums.dpreview.com/forums/read.asp?forum=1010&message=8202077

I bought a Canon S50 because I needed a pocketable camera. It doesn't have the hot flash shoe that the G3 has and I really wish I had that. I haven't been watching Sony, but the 717, if it is still available or in closeout pricing could be another consideration. I think that Jay Luto's pics are with a G2 or G3? and Ghazanfar Ghori's pics are with a 707 or 717? Somewhere on this board is a thread about what camera do you use? You could check it out. Also have seen some positive comments about the Canon S1 IS but have not seen reviews.

Happy hunting,
Jay Reeves

P.S. if you are doing serious price shopping watch the lists at dpreview. Good deals from reputable sources get noticed. So do "deals" from the scoundrels. It's a good place to do a reality check.
Thought you might enjoy a tour of New York retail / internet camera outlets http://www.panix.com/~donwiss/pictures/BrooklynStores/ 8)


----------



## JLudwig (Feb 16, 2004)

hubbahubbahehe said:


> what's the best deal on digital cameras ?


I just bought a Sony 717 for $473 on clearance at Circuit City. It has everything you could want, with a min. focal distance of 2cm on macro setting for incredible close-ups. You can set white balance, manual focus, takes an external flash, etc etc. I think best part is the lens, for the money its just about the best, some folks don't like the Sony layout/style though...

Check out Steve's Digicams for good reviews.

Jeff


----------



## AV8TOR (Mar 28, 2004)

Canons are regarded as the best out there and my S45 proves that. It is one fantastic camera. The www.dpreview.com/ that Jay gave is a fantastic wealth of camera knowledge as you should spend some time there browsing. Another good one is http://www.steves-digicams.com/


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Jay Reeves said:


> I think that Jay Luto's pics are with a G2 or G3?


Canon G2 w/ 420EX external flash.

I'm satisfied with the camera but would definitely invest in DSLR if I was to do it all over again. Cost would be higher though.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I'm enjoying my OlympusC-5050. If I couldn't have a dSLR, this is what I'd get (and have) ...when I can get a dSLR, I'll get the Canon EOS 10D


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

My wife and I really enjoy her Olympus C-750. It's replacement is about to come out at a discount if places like Costco are to be believed. It's a 4MP camera, with decent optics, and a great zoom. 38-380mm equivalent.

Here are a few samples of my tank, plant and fish pics. 

Not all of them were with the C-750. Some were with my old 1.4MP Olympus C1400L.


----------

